# Air vent/reture in master bedroom



## sosborne (Jun 28, 2011)

My master bedroom is colder in the winter and hotter during the summer. I talked to an A/C Tech, and he informed me to put a vent in the wall above the doorway into the bedroom. (The bedroom only has an input and no return/vent). Is there a procedure for installing a vent in the wall from my bedroom to the living room? The top of the door molding is 1 foot from the ceiling, and I think there is a 2x4 verticaly positioned in the middle of the doorway, can I remove that so I can place a vent in the middle of the space above the door?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes you can remove that short 2x4, If you find solid wood there as in a header in a bearing wall you can not use that space.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 29, 2011)

Be careful cutting into any wall. Be aware that there could be wiring running up and over that doorway.


----------

